# Livery in Borders near Ashkirk? Or Land/Stables to Purchase



## zimmie (24 December 2016)

Looking for DIY or part livery near to Wester Essenside/Ashkirk/Selkirk for a horse and a pony. Pref with arena.  Anyone know of anything?  Would also be interested in buying something at least 2 acres. Thanks x


----------



## Jnhuk (26 December 2016)

http://www.uklandandfarms.co.uk/search/detailsprinter.aspx?PropertyRef=73661_GAL160008


----------



## lynspop (13 January 2017)

In terms of livery- try Stablelife which is located near Ashkirk on the A7
http://www.stablelife.org.uk/livery.asp


----------

